# New to smoking...need advise



## kcsandip (Jan 3, 2016)

So we got a new MES for Christmas...preseasoned it last night.  I bought a 7 lb, slightly trimmed brisket for today.  I put my rub on it last night, and soaked some wood early this am.  Plugged in the smoker, got it to temp..225...then put in the meat, chips and water.  Darn temp dropped to 100.  So is it really necc to preheat the smoker?

Also...Is it really 1.5 hrs per lb?  I had not planned on dinner at 8 pm!!!   Help


----------



## lamar (Jan 3, 2016)

You applied a 7 lb mass of cold meat in the smoker.   If your water was not heated,  there is another mass of cold.   Add that to the door being opened for a bit....you bet the smoker temp dropped and will take a while to recover.  

An hour and a  half is not what you go by....that's only to give a rough estimation.  Lots of people use 2 hours as an estimation and that usually gives some time to give the meat a good rest.   Every piece of meat cooks different and takes different times to reach the correct IT.   There is no way to determine how long a piece of meat will remain in the dreaded stall.  It  takes patience.   Your brisket should reach around 205f before it is done.

Good luck

Lamar


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 3, 2016)

Welcome to the group!  Everything Lamar says is true.  At 225 your looking at a long smoke.  You can bump up the MES temp, you can smoke till it hits the stall (about 165 ) and finish it in the oven.  No shame in that and it will be a tasty brisket. Like Lamar stated, 205 for that IT for a tender brisket.  Good luck,

Mike


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 3, 2016)

:welcome1:

All of the above is great info!

I'll also add this, you need to check your temp probes on the MES.  They have a tendency to be off quite a bit sometimes.  A boiling water test is best. 

Also, no need to soak your chips. Wet chips like to emit a bad smoke at times.  

When making BBQ, the only thing you need with numbers on it is a thermometer, you can't cook to time.  Even 3-2-1 ribs aren't always 6 hours.


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 7, 2016)

KCsandip said:


> So we got a new MES for Christmas...preseasoned it last night. I bought a 7 lb, slightly trimmed brisket for today. I put my rub on it last night, and soaked some wood early this am. Plugged in the smoker, got it to temp..225...then put in the meat, chips and water. Darn temp dropped to 100. So is it really necc to preheat the smoker?
> 
> Also...Is it really 1.5 hrs per lb? I had not planned on dinner at 8 pm!!! Help


So....How did go?


----------



## kcsandip (Jan 9, 2016)

Edible.  Think i may have taken it out to soon.   Foil wrapped it for 1.5 hrs, in a cooler with towels. Seemed a bit tough, a lil dry.   I kept have for leftovers,  reheated that with some beef broth slowly, it was better.  So ???   At least it was edible. .lol


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 9, 2016)

Glad it was edible!  Tough and dry would indicate not smoking it long enough.  The connective tissue in the brisket breaks down and makes the brisket tender and juicy.  I think this happens between 195 and 205 IT, but use a probe test to determine when its done.  It will slide in with no resistance, like warm butter.  This does take some time though.  Happy smoking.

Mike


----------



## lamar (Jan 9, 2016)

What was the IT when you pulled it?


----------



## kcsandip (Jan 9, 2016)

About 210...toothpick seemed to go in easily,  but maybe not easy enough?


----------



## lamar (Jan 9, 2016)

Sounds good on paper.  It's really hard to tell.   Sometimes we just get a bad cut of meat.   Thing to do is give it another go and get better with experience.  Don't give up on only one try.

Lamar


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 9, 2016)

Just a thought, but did you slice it across the grain?  Even a nice and tender brisket is a bit tough if sliced with the grain.


----------



## kcsandip (Jan 9, 2016)

Sliced across...but thanks ;)


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 9, 2016)

KCsandip said:


> Sliced across...but thanks ;)



Bummer, I was hoping for an easy fix. :biggrin:


----------



## lamar (Jan 9, 2016)

You pulled it at about  210.   What did you measure the temp with?  Everything looks to me like not cooked enough.  Also,  how long was the cook?

Lamar


----------



## kcsandip (Jan 10, 2016)

With an internal digital thermometer.  I'm thinking I pulled it off to soon as well....


----------

